# Cannondale 3.0 info



## mud390

I recently purchased a Cannondale Criterium (??) 3.0. From what I've read and was told, I'm figuring the bike to be mid-90's. It has a complete Shimano RSX group, save for the 105 front derailer. I'm looking for information on the frame. I know its a 58cm aluminum frame, but thats it. I was looking for dimensions for replacement parts, reviews, general thoughts on the bike, etc. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pics:



















Kris


----------



## Nigel

sweet bike. If you look at the bottom of the bottom bracket you can get the bikes serial number and call cannondale and they will give you the year and stuff. I have a 1996 2.8 (one step up above the 3, alledgedly the number stands for frame weight). I know it takes a 27.2mm seat post. I had mine convereted to using a threadless headset and used a 1 inch steerer carbon fork, with a shim so i could run more "modern" stems and handlebars. I think the front deraileur is 31.8, but i am not positive. Buy or get some calipers and just measure everything to be sure, before you buy new parts. Have fun, you have a sharp looking ride.


----------



## Nigel

oh yeah, someone told me to check for cracks where the rear of the frame justs out from the triangle near the rear dropouts. They said if there were none there, then you pretty much have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mud390

Thanks for the info. I'll have to get the numbers and give Cannondale a hollar an see what they can tell me about the bike too.

Kris


----------



## Scuzzo

Cool, my first bike was a 3.0 seven speed its a real rocket the short chainstay really gives it a spirit of a ride. good to see some one rocking old school dales. i never had a bit of problem with mine you might want to sport 25*700 to smooth the road a bit though. 

have good rides


----------



## stevecaz

The 3.0 frame came in two versions, Road Race and Criterium. The Criterium version had steeper angles and a shorter wheelbase. I'm not sure if these differentiation was for all 3.0 model years or just some.

The 3.0 came out after Cannondale couldn't make a carbon fiber frame. Does anyone remember the ad where they said something like: Cannondale's New Carbon Fiber Bike Has One Big Distinction......and then on the next page it said: Its Aluminum. 
They then went on to say that they couldn't make a carbon bike lighter or ride better than they could with new tube manipulation of aluminum. Remember carbon was young and unknown to most in the bike industry at this time and was likely true. 

It was probably the 54 or 56cm size that weighed around 3 pounds. Thats is 1362 grams and is comparable to current bikes. 

Cannondale was also still using braze-on mounts, pump pegs, and had chain hanger tabs. 
You have a very clean classic Cannondale paint job. Its not all muddled up by writing everywhere. 

I upgraded mine back then to 8-speed, which had rounded axle ends at the time to help spread the dropouts to 130mm spacing. It took it just fine if you ever want to upgrade.


----------



## mud390

Thanks to all those who answered. I emailed Cannondale directly and had a response within 24 hours. After several very courteous and helpful emails back and forth it was determined that my bike is a 1990 60cm SR400 3.0 Criterium with a cromo fork weighing in a just over 22 pounds when it was new. Cannondale actually sent me digitalized catalog pages from 1990 that show the bike with component spec and geometry for the different size frames. They couldn't have been more helpful!!!!

Kris


----------



## omniviper

i <3 cannondale.


----------



## latman

I've had a 3.0 criterium since new , I sometimes wished it would crack so i could get a new one but it never did , i finally pensioned it off last year when the corrosion around the top tube cable guides came through the paint !


----------



## mud390

That is a beautiful bike!

Kris


----------



## TRD

i have the 1990 crit too, its a 52 cm, was my dads and he had it repianted a midnight blue and had the fork polished, looks awesome. i still have it with the 7speed and 700x21 tires. ill never let it go!!!


----------



## 1 Gear Racing

3.0 Road Race single speed with ENO hub and green powdercoat.


----------



## mud390

That is one green Cannondale! Very sharp! If you don't mind me asking, how much was the prep and powder coating?

Kris


----------



## 1 Gear Racing

About $120 for frame and fork. I used a metal fill to fill in the holes where the shifters and derailleurs used to be. That included a second coat of yellow flake clear coat.


----------



## DieselDan

I have the younger sibling, a 2.8 frame, and found any part I need is readily available from any LBS. Wheels Manufacturing fabs the derailer hangers for these frames and are stocked by a large wholesaler in Lexington, SC. Nothing "Cannondale-spefic" on the frame.


----------



## mud390

$120 doesn't seem bad at all. Did you strip the frame to bare metal or did you have the powder coat company do that? That yellow flake is a nice touch.

Kris


----------



## 1 Gear Racing

I had the frame gently bead blasted ($45) then I removed any remaining paint spots. Next I filled in the holes with the metal fill ($5) and sanded. The powder coating was $70 for 2 parts, 2 coats.

If I were to do it over again, I would use a paint stripper and do the stripping myself.

I wanted a fixed/single speed bike and couldn't decide between buying a Capo and fixing the bike I purchased from my neighbor for $20. In the end, I put about $350 into the bike (majority in hub and wheel build) and have something unique to ride. I am very happy with my decision.


----------

